# Virtual Queue at London Airports



## Andy Hawkes

Hi,

Could I have some advice please about the virtual queue whilst parked at holding areas around London airports?

Every time I join a virtual queue at one of these holding areas (it was Gatwick this morning), I get near to the front of the queue and then get placed to the back.
This has now happened around 6 times and this morning happened to whilst in the queue for 4 hours!

Communicating with Uber is a nightmare.
They tell me it is my fault as it’s the data on my phone.
I tell them it’s their fault as my phone is a new iphone8 plus on a business contract with Vodafone!
We just end up going around in circles....

Any advice would be gratefully received.....as I’m really grumpy!!!


----------



## Nads1

Don’t wait mate at airports not worth it
Do a drop then you may be lucky and get a rematch trip


----------



## Shane Sheikh

Airport queue is a joke.


----------



## Teddyboy

TfL compliance at airports now, sent me off road over they say tampered with my green discs, got Uber to freeze my account now got new discs and paperwork uploaded to Uber sent photos still waiting 7 hours later to get account reactivated, still waiting avoid airports TfL compliance officers are nicking Uber drivers for nothing


----------

